# Moving to Kaifeng, Henan next week



## pcarlin23 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi!

Myself and my wife arrived in Guangzhou this evening for a weeks training and we will be moving to Kaifeng next week as I have a position in a school there. 

We are Scottish and have never been to China before and it is a little intimidating! Has anyone here been to Kaifeng? The internet hasn't been a great help as it's not a main city such as Shanghai or Beijing. 

Any tips on how to survive in China would be helpful! 

Thanks, Paul


----------



## Tico1270 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Moving to Kaifeng*

Hi Paul

I have not been to Kaifeng but if its not a tier 1 city I would not worry too much it could actually work to your advantage as you maybe only part of a hanful of foreign teachesr in the city. Prices should also be cheaper meaning you will get more for your salary.

Overall, I would not wory too much China is a nice place and after a week or two the intimidation will surpass. I would suggest taking Mandarin lesson to help you.

Trying looking through this site abroasdchina (I could not post the link as it will not alow me).

The Chinese are really nice generally to foreigners and freindly so be open minded and all will be good and enjoy your stay.

I hope this helps ease your worries.


KR

Tico.





pcarlin23 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Myself and my wife arrived in Guangzhou this evening for a weeks training and we will be moving to Kaifeng next week as I have a position in a school there.
> 
> ...


----------



## dowl11 (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello Paul!

I am moving to Kaifeng to teach English in a week as well. I am from the states and am trying to get connected with some other expats. Please feel free to send me an email if you would. Thanks and hope you guys are enjoying it there!

Nicholas


----------



## ge2 (Mar 28, 2015)

dowl11 said:


> Hello Paul!
> 
> I am moving to Kaifeng to teach English in a week as well. I am from the states and am trying to get connected with some other expats. Please feel free to send me an email if you would. Thanks and hope you guys are enjoying it there!
> 
> Nicholas


Hi Paul and Nicholas and everyone else in Kaifeng,

It's been only a few weeks since I moved here from Greece - I am at Henan University. Are you still in Kaifeng ? I think I could use some english-speaking connections here  Feel free to contact me.

Cheers,

George


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Kaifeng, pronounced Kaifung is a 15 minute bus ride from the city of Zengzhou, so if you find Kaifeng a little small then spend a day shopping and eating in Zengzhou and there are lots of foreign teachers there.


----------



## pcarlin23 (Feb 3, 2014)

ge2 said:


> Hi Paul and Nicholas and everyone else in Kaifeng,
> 
> It's been only a few weeks since I moved here from Greece - I am at Henan University. Are you still in Kaifeng ? I think I could use some english-speaking connections here  Feel free to contact me.
> 
> ...


Hi George. Yes im still here. Im actually heading to a ktv this afternoon with some friends. Add me on wechat if you would like to join.....wechat id is.paulcarlin


----------



## ge2 (Mar 28, 2015)

pcarlin23 said:


> Hi George. Yes im still here. Im actually heading to a ktv this afternoon with some friends. Add me on wechat if you would like to join.....wechat id is.paulcarlin


I've been having trouble with wechat. I'll get a new phone number next week then I'll retry.


----------

